

Startup School 2014 Recap and Videos - katm
http://blog.ycombinator.com/startup-school-2014-recap-and-videos

======
kevin
Thanks to Nick Sivo for turning these around so fast. I think it takes YouTube
awhile to add automated closed captions to the videos (couple of days if I
remember last time). Because they're not great, we're also in the process of
having them transcribed, which takes a bit longer, but will be more accurate.
That'll probably be done in a week or so. Thanks everyone for watching!

------
ashraful
>WhatsApp charged users $0.99/month, and was self-funded.

Is this accurate? I remember being charged $0.99/year back when they started
out. And the first year was free.

~~~
tim333
I don't think it was ever $0.99/month. I believe it was initially free, then
~$0.99 for life and now one year free then 0.99/yr

------
hberg
Thanks to the YC crew, speakers, and attendees for putting together an
inspiring event!

Startup School TLDR; "Focus on product"

------
testrun
Really enjoyed Danae Ringelmann's presentation. My synopsis:

1\. Product - why are you building it 2\. People - culture 3\. Journey - where
are you coming from and where are you going

------
andygcook
Thought I'd share two quotes I enjoyed from Kevin Systrom's interview:

"Every little experience you have, you may not give credit, but it turns out
is super important for being foundational in your startup going forward. Each
and every little experience adds up."

"It turns just surround yourself by great people where you can learn the most
and great things will happen."

------
ASquare
All the other Startup School videos from other locations are equally worth
watching:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg/pla...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg/playlists)

------
cvander
Thanks again for such an inspiring event. Sharing the playlist with some
friends.

------
burn
I really enjoyed the Groupon Talk, and learning that WhatsApp charged to slow
down development.

------
jemacniddle
Anyone have access to the slides? Can't seem to find them.

